# Skunks and eating chicken bones?



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

iv heard a few people on here say they give there skunks chicken bones is this safe as iv heard they can shatter and splinter? i know everyones of diffrent opinions and would be happy to hear everyones opinion


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Only bones that should ever be given to animals should be raw only as when they are cooked thats when they shatter and splinter 

i dont know about feeding bones to skunks somat i have never asked about ya may be best asking nerys or ray about that hun : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I can add my 2p but as you know I'm a skunky newbie :2thumb:

I believe chicken bones only splinter when cooked.

I'm not sure I would feed the fine rib bones or other part of the carcass but I do feed Bear raw chicken wings halves (well he has only had two so far) and I feed my ferrets raw chicken wings plus heart, mince, kidney, liver etc. I also used to feed my dog all sorts of raw meat n bones.

Bones have got to be great for calcium and teeth cleaning! 

Havoc knows this... thats why he keeps pinching the dog bones:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I can add my 2p but as you know I'm a skunky newbie :2thumb:
> 
> I believe chicken bones only splinter when cooked.
> 
> ...


 
I know the poor dogs cant have anything these days havoc is definately ruling the roost lol

but yes 100% agree on the chicken bones only splinter when cooked


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

I know on S.B they recommend feeding raw chicken necks twice a week. They say if you feed them its best to of a night and with no veg or anything and not within 6 hours of feeding anything else. I may start doing this with George as great protein and calcium.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i would not give them no

there is a case on skunk haven of a skunk who suffered a major proplapse problem when fed raw chicken bone..

if you would like i will dig out the link.

there are plenty of ways to get calcium into a skunk, without the need to feed bones

sure they might eat them in the wild.. but then who goes about counting how many wild ones might have ongoing problems as a result? no one. we actually have no idea at all about the effect of raw bones on a skunk, bar what we have learnt in captivity, and that is that bones from chicken.. both cooked AND raw.. can and have caused health problems.

for me its like skunks and grapes.. if there is a risk. i do NOT take it.

other people might do.. but thankfully i am NOT them!

Nerys


----------

